# Digital ID... Would you be fine having one?



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

​
Interested knowing how folks feel about it and if they'd not mind having a Digital ID.


----------



## Nothereed (Nov 10, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> ​
> Interested knowing how folks feel about it and if they'd not mind having a Digital ID.



pass


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 10, 2022)

No way!

ID information should never be stored online.
What i want to share with who is not something i trust to an app.
There never really been a problem that i can't proof myself to be who i am, so what problem is there exactly it solves?
To those who need my data should just do thier homework and stop whining if they can't.
So how about, no because it's the worst idea ever!


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 10, 2022)

A digital ID will only lead to vaccine passports and a Central Bank controlled digital currency.

I'm sure those on the hard left would love this since they cheered when people lost their jobs because they refused to get jabbed and they cheered when people got de-banked for wrong think. But I seriously hope that the sane liberals would reject this outright.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 10, 2022)

I mean, we do have the possibility for all the functionality, if not the functionality itself, all over Europe, and actually working, without a warmongering middleman selling your information. So, no. Fucking Thales? Hell, no. 
It's a shame it's not on the blockchain, we could rest easily knowing it would never work.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 10, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> ​
> Interested knowing how folks feel about it and if they'd not mind having a Digital ID.



How about NO.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2022)

Absolutely not.


----------



## pokota (Nov 10, 2022)




----------

